# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Canarias tiene 319 desaladoras, con una capacidad de agua potable de 660.000 m³/día

## FEDE

*Canarias tiene 319 desaladoras, con una capacidad de agua potable de 660.000 m³/día*

*Su capacidad de producción se ha multiplicado por 265 desde que en 1964 se instaló la primera*

30/10/2013



El consejero de Agricultura, Ganadería, Pesca y Aguas del Gobierno regional, Juan Ramón Hernández, compareció ante el pleno del Parlamento para informar sobre la desalación en Canarias. El miembro del Ejecutivo señaló que el esfuerzo de las distintas administraciones públicas y de la iniciativa privada, ha permitido que el número de plantas desaladoras actualmente existentes en el Archipiélago se cifre en 319, con una capacidad de producción total de agua potable, superior a los 660.000 m3/día en conjunto. Durante su intervención aseguró que la mayoría de los canarios puede vivir en Las Islas gracias a los sistemas de desalación del agua que consumimos y explicó que en el Archipiélago, por carecer de flujos continuos naturales de agua, el abastecimiento tiene su origen, principalmente, en el agua de mar, el agua salobre y el agua de los embalses; asumiendo la desalinización un papel cada vez más importante. 
    La primera planta desaladora de agua de mar que se instaló en el Archipiélago canario, y en todo el territorio del Estado español, lo hizo en la isla de Lanzarote en el año 1964, con una capacidad de producción de 2.500 m3/día de agua potable. 
   La evolución experimentada en cuanto al número de instalaciones construidas en Canarias desde entonces, ha provocado el incremento en la capacidad de producción de las mismas en más de 265 veces la capacidad existente en 1964.
   Asimismo, el consejero destacó que el crecimiento económico experimentado, principalmente en las islas orientales, no se hubiese producido sin la desalación de agua de mar. Gracias a ello, el agua deja de ser un factor que limita el desarrollo de estos territorios.
   La distribución de dichas instalaciones, sobre el total de las existentes en Canarias, es de 278 en la provincia de Las Palmas y 41 radicadas en la provincia de S/C de Tenerife. La capacidad actual de producción de agua potable total se calcula en 663.463 m3/día, procediendo la materia prima a tratar, del mar y de pozos y galerías con agua salobre debido principalmente a la intrusión marina del agua de mar en los acuíferos de las Islas.

*Sólo el 30,93 se destina a riego, el resto a consumo*

   La capacidad anual de producción se estima en 242,16 millones de m3/año. De la producción total de agua potable que se realiza en Canarias aproximadamente el 71,75% (461.527 m3) se destina al abastecimiento, el 30,93% (198.950 m3) a riego y el 0,46% (2.986 m3) a consumo industrial. 
   Teniendo en cuenta el consumo estimado de agua potable, podemos indicar que la desalación de agua de mar constituye una importantísima fuente de aportación del agua total que se consume en cada isla, con especial relevancia en las islas orientales, donde en casos como Lanzarote y Fuerteventura el agua obtenida por desalación representa casi el 100% del agua que se consume en estos territorios. En el caso de las islas occidentales, la representación del agua desalada, respecto a la total consumida, es menor al disponer de otros recursos hídricos procedentes de galerías, pozos, etcétera.
   Mi departamento ha contrastado los datos históricos de los que se disponen, donde se observa un ligero ascenso en los últimos años, en la producción de agua desalada en todas las islas, debido a la creciente demanda, tendencia que sigue en aumento y cada vez cobrando mayor importancia, si cabe, convirtiéndose en la principal fuente de abastecimiento de la mayoría de las islas, indicó el consejero.
   El incremento de producción experimentado en los últimos cuatro años se cifra en aproximadamente un 29%, al haber pasado de una capacidad de producción de 187,50 hm3/año en 2010, a una capacidad de 242,16 hm3/año en 2013.
   Es importante que les recuerde en este punto que las competencias en materia de aguas corresponden a los Consejos Insulares, tras firmarse el traspaso de competencias desde el Gobierno de Canarias a los Cabildos en 1004, si bien, la Ley de Bases de Régimen Local también ofrece una serie de competencias en materia de abastecimiento urbano a los municipios, agregó.
   Sin embargo, el Gobierno de Canarias desarrolla acciones en materia de desalación en el marco, del Convenio Canarias-Estado en materia de Obras Hidráulicas. Actualmente, a través de este acuerdo, que se suscribió entre ambas partes el 9 de diciembre de 2008, prorrogado y modificado el 25 de noviembre de 2010, se han ejecutado y se encuentran en ejecución un total de 12 actuaciones declaradas de interés general en materia de desalación en todas las Islas del archipiélago, con un presupuesto global de adjudicación de estas obras que alcanza los 76,2 millones de euros.
   Así, con cargo al Capítulo VII del citado Convenio, las obras que ejecuta el Gobierno de Canarias, se han adjudicado seis actuaciones por un montante total de 53,2 millones de euros. 
    Por otro lado y con cargo al Capítulo VI del citado Convenio, las obras que desarrolla el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, se ha adjudicado una actuación nueva y se han culminado cinco actuaciones procedentes del Convenio anterior, firmado en 1997, por un montante total de 22,9 millones de euros.   http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...0%20m³dia.aspx

----------


## Luján

Me parecen demasiadas 319 desaladoras. No hay costa para tantas.

Pero claro, leyendo más a fondo, contabilizan tanto las desaladoras de agua de mar como las desalinizadoras de galerías y pozos. Así sí,.... y quizás muchas más que se podrían contabilizar si se sumaran las privadas (que no lo especifica en el texto).

A algunos políticos les llevaba yo a Canarias para que vieran que sí se puede vivir con agua desalada.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Sin duda, Canarias ha sido y es un ejemplo a seguir en el aprovechamiento de las aguas y de toda la tecnología disponible para su potabilización.
Y, curiosamente, nunca salen estudios propagandísticos en la prensa de lo bien que lo hacen y tal, cuando en éste caso es totalmente cierto y lo merecerían. No sé que pasa para que esos "premios nobeles del agua" no viajen a Canarias, que es en donde verdaderamente aprenderían algo.

 Estaremos de acuerdo en que Canarias es un destino turístico importantísimo y de calidad, y qu e una parte importante del agua que gastan es desalada, y que también se cultiva, aunque no es la industria principal. No he leído a nadie que eche pestes sobre la desalación.

 ¿Por qué unos sí lo hacen y encima está orgullosos (con razón) porque la materia prima es prácticamente ilimitada y otros lo rechazan como si fuera el diablo?
 En la manipulación política está la respuesta. Pero una vez que se ha criado y engordado el Godzilla, a ver quien es el guapo que lo pone un collar y lo domestica, como ha pasado recientemente con otros temas.
 En fin... lo de siempre.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

